# Ruby Instant Rails



## Slizzzer (16. März 2010)

Hallo Forum!
Wollte mich gerade mal mit Rails beschäftigen und habe das Paket Instant Rails installiert.
Der enthaltene Apache will aber nicht starten! Ich finde in keinem Log-File irgendwelche Meldungen. Auch
nicht im Ereignisprotokoll. Er startet einfach nicht.
Eigentlich sollte das Paket ja out of the box funktionieren ...
Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß
Ralf


----------

